# Height of outlet next to bathroom sink.



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello!

I'm wiring a new bathroom with a pedestal sink in a corner, and the best place I have available for the outlet (GFI, of course), is above the left side of the sink. What's the recommended height for this outlet?

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The code only specifies within 36" of the bowl. Pick a convenient height.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Our's sits with the top of the outlet box at aprx. the 48" mark, at finished floor height. It is a good height, plus when we did it. Can you post pictures to get a better idea of what you are dealing with.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Some free advice (and worth every penny): As long as you're wiring the bathroom, put in an extra outlet somewhere. Virtually nobody seems to do this, but I did in both my bathrooms. You'd be surprised how handy they can be. You can never have too many outlets.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

md2lgyk said:


> Some free advice (and worth every penny): As long as you're wiring the bathroom, put in an extra outlet somewhere. Virtually nobody seems to do this, but I did in both my bathrooms. You'd be surprised how handy they can be. You can never have too many outlets.


I did one to the right of the sink, the other to the left of the vanity. My in-laws is the same way. Only place that I wished that I had put one more on that circuit, was on the wall in front of the toilet, so that it would give us one if we were vacuuming, or needed to plug something like a portable tub spa unit right there.


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your answers! I was concerned that since the only place I have available for that outlet is right above the side of the sink, I might need to put it higher than 4 feet. Four feet is going to be, and if the inspector doesn't like it, he can tell me where he would rather see it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

abracaboom said:


> Thanks for all your answers! I was concerned that since the only place I have available for that outlet is right above the side of the sink, I might need to put it higher than 4 feet. Four feet is going to be, and if the inspector doesn't like it, he can tell me where he would rather see it.


As long as it is gfci protected, your butt is covered. Anything higher than 4 feet from finished floor height is overkill. The bottom edge of the outlet to the right side of my sink, sits at 12" from the counter. It is the first outlet in the chain, thus it is a gfci outlet. The one to the left sits aprx 6-8 inches from the edge, also sits at 12" from the bottom of the outlet to the top of the counter.

Just keep them at a decent height, not too high, not too low and you will be fine.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

This should help, courtesy of Mike Holt.

http://www.mikeholt.com/reprint_request2000.php?id=2900


----------

